# ملاعق الحلى والشاهي الجميله



## &امل& (16 يناير 2014)

ملاعق الحلى والشاهي الجميله
​*




ملاعق جميله وأنيقه 

تنفع للحلى أو ممكن مع أكواب الشاهي 

ميزي نفسك معها 

متوفره الآن لفترة محدوده 

لمشاهده والطلب 

تفضلي بالدخول على متجرنا ثم توجهي على قسم { بضائع منوعه } 

او يمكنك متابعتنا عن طريق الإستقرام على حسابنا { MWIFY }





الموديلات 





متوفر: الفضي + الذهبي + النحاسي 

------------------------





متوفر: فضي فقط

اختاري ماترغبين ودعي الباقي علينا نحن رهن اشارتكم 
​*



 
__________________

لمتابعة منتجات المتجر 
www.mwify.com
على الجوال 0505425949
على الواتس آب 0505425949
للإعلان في المتجر .. تكلفة البنر 300 ريال لمدة 6 شهور​


----------

